# Do you love your Job? or have your Dream job?



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wondering how everyone likes their current job.I know in this present economy is good to just have a job but I am considering changing jobs because Im pretty burnt out and bored with my job and the conditions are not good.I am not sure what I want yet but am capable of doing many things.I just don't want to work nights and holidays and week-ends anymore and sick of 12 hour shifts back to back.I know they say find something you love and never work a day in your life.Does anyone here have that? and what is it? and what exactly do you love and don't love about your job?

sherry


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeppers. I do. Pet grooming and my fish hobby /socalled business, 
Sure..I still don't like getting up to drive to work like anyone else..but once I'm here I am doing what my hobbies are.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235466,-123.185162


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I just slept on the floor on my job overnight. 2 houses to tile and need to start at 5am and work to 8pm. Cant afford to waste time driving to Vancouver. Am I dedicated to my job? Absolutely Yes. Do I love it? Not really. That's why I have an aquarium, to relax!


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Well in this household I think only one of us likes our job, and its Mike (Main owner of account but rarely use computer anymore) But hes a Jacko of trades for multiple company: West Coast Custom Yachts; Princess ; West Coast Interiors ; and I can't remember the name of his own side projects company. But basically 90% wood / fiberglass (Not sure if thats now its spelt) 
Now I'm not sure if its the working with hands that he likes or the money/ gifts or free items he likes the most.

For me I HATE my job. Currently working for Parks Canada as game control officer (quitting soon 4 months of jobs with no pay yet) and Mikes side projects company ie I'm his sexy clean up girl.

Matt - (Gun smith) He restores / repairs guns, he seemed like he liked it at first now its just his payday.

The three of us would like to get into having our own pet store some day, but until then gotta do w/e it takes to make that money honey.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I love my job, Electrician, mostly do industrial and commercial


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I like my job. Mechanical Designer for an engineering firm. I don't like the commute every morning.

Dream job would be custom furniture building or renovating houses.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a business for sale for you target. A custom furniture company is up for sale. 
Business For Sale 
Wood Furniture Fabrication and Design Company
This is a well established furniture design company that is devoted to creating furniture pieces with excellent artistry and craftmanship for discerning clients. With a portfolio of unique, quality designs and excellent service, this company has established a reputable image in its industry and has developed a great clientele list over the years. Located in an excellent area, this business has a great potentlal for increased capacity.

A solid asset base of furniture, fixtures and equipment, including a wide belt sander and enclosed finishing booth are included in the sale.

Sale Information

Type of Sale: Asset Sale

ASKING PRICE CONSIDERATION
Asset Sale includes:
Furniture, Fixtures and Equipment, Inventory, Goodwill

Business Value
$ 149,000

Business Highlights

10 years of history creating distinct furniture creations for discerning clients
Great location that is currently under utilized and has potential for growth
All season business
Portfolio of quality designs
Trained staff

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235494,-123.185104


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I love being an academic tutor because it allows me to be a stay-at-home dad to Felicia and Isabella. Sure sometimes the work load can get crazy, but other times I have two to four weeks off when the students are out of school. If I don't like the student, I just say I'm too busy and don't teach them anymore.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I love being a aircraft mechanic I love working with my hands and building stuff I'm also running my current department as lead hand but the down side is the management and how things are run around here and the main issue is morale I have thought of leaving but in this economy i can't find another job with the same pay


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well for now I am a stay at home mommy...
But as much as I love staying home with Naida, I can't wait to go back to work! I graduated college when I was 6 months pregnant with her. I went to school to become a youth worker! I cant wait to see what my career has in store for me!
Before I went to college, I worked in warehouses, forklift, order picking etc and I loved to hate it! It was fun because it was a workout! But it sucked to be sore all the time.. that's when I took control and did what I wanted to do!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I should add that my cake making hobby is not my job I'm bored with


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love the company I work for! I am a power engineer and although I am paying my dues at the bottom of the totem pole, I know it will only be a matter of time when I will be situated exactly what I have always wanted to do.


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

I went to school and practiced interior design for several years before my ulcer (before age 25) and left the field to work for vets.
I was a that little girl that always wanted to be a vet, and I came from a family full of nurses and specialists.
After 6 yrs I burnt out. I had little empathy for the majority of our clients. Good pet people are the best people, but in a clinic I met asshats who call and say "how much to kill my cat?" and told every day how we were just in it for the money!!. Abuse and neglect just wore down my soul.

I left and opened my own pet nutrition store. I used all the knowledge and courses I took while working at vets and used my contacts to get several homeopathic vets to refer to me and here I am.

I HATED my previous jobs to the point I was almost clinically depressed. Now I LOVE my job. I hate the money worries and being a business owner, but I love going to work and making a difference.

It is actually possible to love your job.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i love my job i get to go in the out doors travel around meet new people and make a ton of money


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> I have a business for sale for you target. A custom furniture company is up for sale.
> Business For Sale
> Wood Furniture Fabrication and Design Company
> This is a well established furniture design company that is devoted to creating furniture pieces with excellent artistry and craftmanship for discerning clients. With a portfolio of unique, quality designs and excellent service, this company has established a reputable image in its industry and has developed a great clientele list over the years. Located in an excellent area, this business has a great potentlal for increased capacity.
> ...


That would be awesome. Now to find 149,000 plus learn to run a business. LOL


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the industry I'm in but not the company I work for. I'm a landscaper my dream job would be owning a bonsai nursery ..


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I love my job as a Marine Technician. Working at a dealership I get the opportunity to setup brand new boats for customers and interact with them regularly one one one as we decide where we want to put certain options and accessories. One real nice perk of this job is every single boat I deliver has to be sea trialed first to ensure that everything is operating properly and that we have the correct prop installed for the vessel. Daily trips down the river while getting paid is definitely a plus in my book!


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

A family issue has me swing a hammer for a buddy right and put money away for schooling. I like to get back to my dream job as a pilot. I hope to run a corporate aviation department in the future.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I was in Construction for many yrs, worked for a General Contractor, so i did everything from building to running Excavators, also done many yr's of Electrical, even have my first year.
Basically got to the point where I hated my job (construction) with a passion right to the point of not wanting to get up in the morning, Luckily after being on a yr long waiting list for Knee surgury I finally had it done.
Now seeing that I've been home still waiting for a UI check since Late October and with no way of getting back into construction (because of my Knee) I sure miss work funny how that works
Got Cabin fever I do....

Hopefully when the money starts coming in I'm looking at closing in my Garage and opening up a small tropical fish set-up, But I'm also looking to buy a functional business (fish store).

Anyways that's enough venting on my part:bigsmile:
Cheers.
Rob..


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I use love Ironworking, before I took a come along to the head. Who could hate this?


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

On the side I run a website about blogging tips, etc....you can start your own part time and do it from home...your "niche" or topic with your site can be about anything you want..aquariums for example...something you enjoy doing. I personally know a guy who makes 50k per month johnchow.com. It's all about the advertising. It takes years and alot of patience with good content and traffic to make any money.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i love my job and the company i work in. the only thing that i would like to have now is to be able to work from home. if i can get that i'll stay in this company for years. i've been working here for 6 yrs but seeing my friends working from home makes me a bit jelous.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

It's all about the relationships for me. My boss is great, my co-worker is great, our department of 3 is an awesome little cog in the financial systems machine. I'm a systems analyst and the work is never the same every day; that can drive some folks batty but it's exactly what I need to keep my short attention span focused and in gear.

I'm also 15 minutes away from work and that drive goes through some of the prettiest landscape on the west coast. Flex hours so I can be home with my kids.

As for the bottom line... well, there's the rub. I'm making below market - not much! - but the intangibles make up for it. It is a constant reminder to me that money is only one of the pieces that make up the whole pie.

So I guess I'm one of the lucky ones


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got a new job on contract for General Electric based in Calgary, It sounds very interesting to me and I think I'm going to love it. I'll be working as part of a team calibrating and then installing/operating something they call a "pig" into oil and gas pipelines and it goes through and scans for things like corrosion, cracks/dents etc.

The job includes lots of travel all over North America and they said possibly even some training in Germany  my motherland lol

I graduated from kwantlen getting my 2nd diploma a few months ago and initially was looking for jobs in BC but it was pretty slim pickins so I decided to start applying back in Calgary since I still had family there (sister just gave birth to my first nephew 8 weeks ago) and for other reasons such as cheaper housing and higher wages etc etc

I start training on Monday, fly out tonight. Looking forward to it although its looking pretty cold in calgary atm lol

heres a video i looked up of one of the smartpigs being installed 
GE Oil & Gas "Pigs" Brooklyn's Pipes : Technology : Audio & Video : GE


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a place I spend 8 hours a day at to collect a paycheque. Bleh. I'm pretty much bored out of my tree. Except for the fact that my boss knows that there is not much to do, so I can sit at my desk and surf the web.

Actually, I'm looking for something new. My background is all in customer service and training / training co-ordination.

Dream job would be either owning my own fish / pet store (yeah, I know the difficulties with owning a business) or getting paid a living wage to coach youth soccer. The latter option is just NOT going to happen in this country, in my lifetime anyway.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I do framing and renovations and for the most part I enjoy it nd it pays the bills. 

By choice, I would be playing in a wood shop building mid to highend furniture


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

I run a paintball field. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish I could work from home it would be so awesome!!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rich,

I hear you on the second 'job' position,its quite sad actually.So many youth are registered in the province,and across Canada and the programs/training/coaching/facilities issues regarding this sport are pathetic.I played many years,but gave in after seeing it go no where.There just isnt enough facilities or properly looked pitches to list a few to enchance or grow this sport.Hockey is first and everyhing else is far behind.I have no issues with this,but not all families can afford to put their children into this sport,where as playing soccer(football) costs are not that high.
Theres so much potential and talent Canada wise here just waiting to be explored,but not presented properly or bothered to be looked into.Just take the US for example,after 94' so much changed anything prior to that was laughed at.I hope for all youth and even adults, things will turn around.

As for myself job wise, i grew up working around the hospitality industry and still do which i dont mind either.The other half of me when not doing the first, i spent working in law enforcement and eventually will consider it fulltime in the near future.Education wise, i was split between the two getting certification in both.I thank both for giving some great life experiences and knowledge wise which benefit me day in,day out.



rich16 said:


> I have a place I spend 8 hours a day at to collect a paycheque. Bleh. I'm pretty much bored out of my tree. Except for the fact that my boss knows that there is not much to do, so I can sit at my desk and surf the web.
> 
> Actually, I'm looking for something new. My background is all in customer service and training / training co-ordination.
> 
> Dream job would be either owning my own fish / pet store (yeah, I know the difficulties with owning a business) or getting paid a living wage to coach youth soccer. The latter option is just NOT going to happen in this country, in my lifetime anyway.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

neoh said:


> I run a paintball field. It doesn't get any better than that.


apparently there is a group of BCA members who frequent RIP... you may be getting some PMs pretty soon Ryan


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

When your boss wraps your birthday present like so:










When you take the time to carefully set it up like so:










& 3 of your bosses go & do this:










What's not to love about work? Reality though, secretary at VGH is a job, not career, as much as I do love the people I work with. I'm enjoying working on the career aspect on the side though  That's what drives me


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in the category of feeling lucky to have a job. It's great when I'm in the feild, building but when I get back to the office the paperwork, policy, procedure and office politics is mind numbing. What get's me thinking is there's over a billion people on this planet who would change lives with any of us at the drop of a hat. We really do live in a great country. OK I've said enough


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> When your boss wraps your birthday present like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. That's hilarious.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Mferko said:


> I just got a new job on contract for General Electric based in Calgary, It sounds very interesting to me and I think I'm going to love it. I'll be working as part of a team calibrating and then installing/operating something they call a "pig" into oil and gas pipelines and it goes through and scans for things like corrosion, cracks/dents etc.
> 
> The job includes lots of travel all over North America and they said possibly even some training in Germany  my motherland lol
> 
> ...


thats cool i use my tanker to kick the pig through the pipline 144k a year after taxes to hold a hose all day lol


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

monkE said:


> apparently there is a group of BCA members who frequent RIP... you may be getting some PMs pretty soon Ryan


haha, yeah - I know who they are.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

what is rip ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Richmond Indoor Paintball

if you are into paintball and like scenario stuff, that is by far the best indoor place i've ever played at


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

small world, i work at a starbucks where RIP guys come by all the time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

i can not complain about my job ... i work as a medical transcriptionist and have had my own business for about six years ... i work from home and have a lot of flexibility to my schedule which i can not complain about ... my friend is sick in quebec now and all my work is over the internet which allowed me to go and stay with her and still work ... but it is BRUTALLY boring :O) and some physicians are asses :O)


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If I don't like the student, I just say I'm too busy and don't teach them anymore.


Haha LMFAO !

Forgot to say I love my Job_ on the days I don't I think about my Wife & Kids and that get's me through the day - What I do : It involves the Movie Industry !


----------

